# Algae I.D



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Can anyone I.D. this algae for me please?
Would appreciate any means of combating this algae.



























Thanks


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

cianobacteria


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My first thought was slime algae (BGA), but the color and texture is not the same. I have never seen a grayish algae that looks like cotton streched out. :?


----------

